# Futur achats apple watch serie 6 ou 7



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je souhaite prochainement m'acheter une apple watch. J'attend simplement de voir en vrai la série 7 afin de me faire une idée sur le coloris. En effet, j'aimerais avoir une montre noir, et le coloris minuit à l'air de pas mal tourner vers le bleu. 
Après ça m'embête d'acheter une série 6 dans le sens ou elle n'est que 50 euros moins cher que cette nouvelle monture...

Mais mon principal problème n'est pas la ! En effet je fais appel à vous, vous qui possédez une apple watch depuis tant d'année. Après m'être rendu en apple store, j'ai essayer de nombreux bracelets, et voici mes interrogation:
Bracelet silicone à attacher: Je souhaiterai en prendre un pour le sport. J'ai un peu peur qu'un simple boucle se détende dans le temps. Mais étant donné que je souhaite le mettre pour le sport, est ce que cela tiens bien ?
Bracelet milanais et en cuir aimanté: Le milanais me fait vraiment de l'oeil, mais est ce que leur système d'aimant tiens vraiment ? J'ai vraiment une grosse peur de la faire tomber...
Bracelet boucle unique tressée: même question que pour le silicone, est ce qu'il ne se détend pas avec le temps ? Et qu'en est il de faire du sport avec ?

Et dernière question qui va peut être faire grincer des dents certains, que pensez vous des bracelets que l'on peut trouver sur amazon. J'aimerai avoir un bracelet que je dirais traditionnel, et Apple n'en propose pas hormis le hermes... J'ai donc trouvé celui la https://www.amazon.fr/Compatible-Br...D3537WS,B08CLVL57F,B087Q7B7PM&srpt=WATCH_BAND
Idem pour les bracelets en silicone, est ce de la si mauvaise qualité ? J'ai beau apprécié apple, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec le prix pratiqué pour leurs bracelets.

Merci d'avance pour vos retour


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Alors, que de questions légitimes !

Je n'ai pas vu de bracelet simple boucle silicone ou tressé se détendais. Mais n'en ayant pas, je ne peux pas vraiment juger.

Par contre, pour le Milanais. L'aimant est vraiment solide pour une utilisation normale. C'est-à-dire que si tu comptes aller a la piscine avec, ce n'est clairement pas une bonne idée. En sport, à moins de faire un sport violent, ça tient bien. Mais pour le sport, je préfère utiliser les bracelets silicone avec un clou de fermeture. Je n'ai jamais eu d'ouverture intempestive.

Quant aux bracelets chez Amazon ou ailleurs, ils sont souvent d'assez bonne qualité, surtout vu les prix comparés aux modèles Apple; j'en ai plusieurs, et il n'y en a que deux qui ont fini par se dégrader avec le temps. Donc, ça vaut le coup pour avoir le choix sans se ruiner.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je possède une watch 4 en acier avec ce bracelet sport d'origine , je le trouve super pour mes activités sportives
Ce bracelet ne bouge pas l'attache est vraiment bien faite .
Je ne connais pas les bracelets de chez Amazon , mais visuellement , ils sont beaux


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

Pour le bracelet milanais, je ne compte le mettre que dans la vie de tous les jours. Il n'y a donc que très peu de risque qu'il se détache ? (frottement de vetement, travail de bureautique avec poignée qui traine sur le bureau etc...)
Pour le sport, vos retours sur le bracelet sport me rassure, a voir si je prend sur amazon, l'écart de prix est tellement important avec celui d'apple.
Plus qu'à espérer un retour de quelqu'un sur un bracelet en cuir d'amazon ^^ Ca me permettrait de varier avec le milanais dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## JChris64 (11 Octobre 2021)

une bonne alternative aux bracelets apple...la marque Band band! c'est français et de qualité.
j'ai commandé le bracelet tressé boucle et il est la copie conforme de l'original Apple. en plus tu as une garantie d'un an.
par contre, les bracelets boucle sont susceptibles de se détendre dans le temps (apple le précise). d'où l'intérêt de prendre une voire 2 tailles en dessous.


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

Après j'attend vraiment de voir en vrai cette série 7. Les coloris sur le site pour la version aluminium me laisse un peu perplexe, alors que la serie 6 que j'ai pu voir est vraiment belle. Mais ça m'embête de prendre une série 6 alors que l'écart de prix n'est que de 50 euros...


----------



## JChris64 (11 Octobre 2021)

ben si la 6 te plait et qu'elle est moins chère.... il est ou le souci?


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

Que dans la 7 tu as un écrans plus grand, une charge plus rapide et un écran plus résistant. 
Si encore la serie 6 était 100 ou 150 euros moins cher. Mais la juste 50 euros.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Faisant pas mal de sport , je me permet de conseiller le bracelet "Boucle sport " est aussi très agréable surtout pour la transpiration


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

J'ai plusieurs bracelets cuir de chez Aliexpress (les mêmes que chez Amazon pour la plupart). Et j'en suis assez content. Ce ne sont pas forcément des copies d'Apple, mais souvent d'autres design et c'est ça aussi que je trouve intéressant. Le cuir semble de bonne qualité. J'en ai un de couleur orange en ce moment, c'est celui que j'utilise le plus depuis six mois, et il est comme neuf.


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai plusieurs bracelets cuir de chez Aliexpress (les mêmes que chez Amazon pour la plupart). Et j'en suis assez content. Ce ne sont pas forcément des copies d'Apple, mais souvent d'autres design et c'est ça aussi que je trouve intéressant. Le cuir semble de bonne qualité. J'en ai un de couleur orange en ce moment, c'est celui que j'utilise le plus depuis six mois, et il est comme neuf.


Tu saurais envoyer une photo s’il te plaît ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Voilà. Je viens de les prendre comme tu peux le constater.


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

Ah oui c’est celui aimante comme Apple. 
et donc aucun soucis avec l’aimant ? Tu aurais le lien stp ?
Sinon tu n’en as pas comme celui que j’ai partagé plus haut ? 
après l’avantage d’Amazon, c’est que si ça ne convient pas je peux le renvoyer.


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Je l'ai acheté ici :








						4.42€ 31% de réduction|Bracelet Boucle En Cuir Pour Apple Watch, 44mm 40mm 38mm 42mm 41mm, Magnétique, Pour Iwatch Série 3 4 5 6 Se 7 45mm - Bracelets - AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Par contre, le renvois semble compliqué


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

Merci beaucoup en tout cas de tout vos retour ! 
vendredi j’irai à l’Apple store pour me rendre compte de la couleur des montres. 
j’ai hâte


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je l'ai acheté ici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le Orange est vraiment magnifique


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

D’ailleurs en parlant d’Ali express. Je n’ai jamais osé commandé sur ce site vu les faibles prix. 
il n’y a aucun frais de douane ou autre ? 
parce que déjà que je trouve Amazon pas cher. Mais là c’est 3 fois moins cher encore


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Jul59110 a dit:


> D’ailleurs en parlant d’Ali express. Je n’ai jamais osé commandé sur ce site vu les faibles prix.
> il n’y a aucun frais de douane ou autre ?
> parce que déjà que je trouve Amazon pas cher. Mais là c’est 3 fois moins cher encore


Bonsoir ,

Je commande de temps à autre , et aucun soucis


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

Il y a des frais de douane, mais Aliexpress les règle au départ. Tu as donc quelques euros de plus à payer au moment de l'achat.


----------



## JChris64 (11 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a des frais de douane, mais Aliexpress les règle au départ. Tu as donc quelques euros de plus à payer au moment de l'achat.


pour ma part, aucun frais de douanes.
je viens de commander à l'instant une coque magsafe pour mon 12 mini.
je choisis souvent la livraison rapide (10-15j maxi) pour moins de 3 euros...cela évite d'attendre un mois voire un mois et demi.


----------



## Jul59110 (11 Octobre 2021)

Bon bah super ! 
si le coloris me plaît, je pense partir sur le bracelet milanais. 
j’achèterai via Amazon ou Ali express des bracelets en silicone pour le sport et en cuir et boucle unie tressée pour varier les plaisirs.

dernières questions. Utilisez vous votre Apple Watch à la piscine ? Malgré le fait qu’elle soit adapté, j’ai eu par le passé des téléphones soit disant étanches (sony et iPhone) qui ont pris l’eau…


----------



## JChris64 (11 Octobre 2021)

Pas à la piscine mais j’utilise ma Watch dans l’océan ( 2 sessions surf pour le moment … je ne l’ai que depuis mercredi)
Aucun souci


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Aucun souci aussi en piscine et à la mer ou lac


----------



## Jul59110 (21 Octobre 2021)

Je récupère ma montre ce soir 
Je suis partie sur une serie 7 aluminium GPS couleur lumière stelaire avec le bracelet milanais argent.
Je vais de ce pas commandé d'autre bracelet sur Amazon


----------



## JChris64 (21 Octobre 2021)

Jul59110 a dit:


> Je récupère ma montre ce soir
> Je suis partie sur une serie 7 aluminium GPS couleur lumière stelaire avec le bracelet milanais argent.
> Je vais de ce pas commandé d'autre bracelet sur Amazon


alors......heureux??   
si t'as des photos? il y a un fil pour ça.
j'ai mis aussi 2 photos de la mienne, (version 5 titane ) reçue cet après-midi ..


----------



## Jul59110 (2 Novembre 2021)

Désole pour le temps de réponse, j'ai eu pas mal de chose à gérer ces derniers temps...

Bref, après 2 semaines avec la montre au poignet, je suis pour le moment satisfait. Son autonomie et celle que j'imaginais, soit 1 journée et demi sans sport. 
J'en vient donc à une question. Quand je termine ma journée, il me reste généralement entre 40 et 50% de batterie. de ce fait si je ne la recharge pas, je tombe en rade le lendemain aux alentours de midi / 13 heures.
Est ce gênant si je la recharge alors qu'elle est à 50% de batterie? Cela ne va pas abimé la batterie sur le long terme?

Autre questions, lors de la keynote, leur vidéo de présentation montré un mec jouant au tennis, et sa montre indiqué la vitesse de son service. Est ce que cela est de base dans la watch, ou est une application tiers ?

Je vais essayer de mettre des photos sur l'autre discussion. En tout cas je la trouve magnifique, je me suis acheté un bracelet "cuir" sur amazon, et j'adore !


----------



## JChris64 (2 Novembre 2021)

Jul59110 a dit:


> Est ce gênant si je la recharge alors qu'elle est à 50% de batterie? Cela ne va pas abimé la batterie sur le long terme?


non, aucun risque..comme l'iPhone, tu la recharges quand tu veux


----------



## Jul59110 (2 Novembre 2021)

Justement, mon iphone je fais en sorte qu'il soit entre 10 et 20% pour le recharger ^^


----------



## JChris64 (2 Novembre 2021)

Jul59110 a dit:


> Justement, mon iphone je fais en sorte qu'il soit entre 10 et 20% pour le recharger ^^


c'est plutôt conseillé, pour l'iPhone , de le laisser entre 40 et 80 % de batterie .
apres, certains le chargent à 100%..par contre, évite de descendre si bas, c'est pas top pour la batterie.


----------

